# Unterrichtseinheiten



## Misao

Hallo Leute!! Frohliche Weihnachten und so weiter...!!! 

Ich habe noch eine Frage für euch.

Wie kann ich "Unterrichtseinheiten" auf Spanisch übersetzen?
-Clases
-Horas lectivas
- ???

   

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!


----------



## elroy

*Unidades lectivas?*

Gibt es so was?


----------



## Misao

Als immer...Danke elroy...


----------



## Jana337

Misao said:
			
		

> Als Wie immer...Danke elroy...


Ein Korrektürchen. 

Jana


----------



## Misao

Danke Janna...ich mache immer der gleiche Fehler...


----------



## Jana337

Misao said:
			
		

> Danke Janna Jana ...ich mache immer der gleiche Fehler ...


Machen ist mit Akkusativ - du korrigierst dich bestimmt selber. 

Jana


----------



## Misao

Aaaaaaagh! Du hast Recht!!...Ich mache immer *den* gleichen Fehler...Deklinationen...ñññññññ...
Warum ich...???


----------

